# Northman Plow Question



## f2501960 (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking at buying a used plow in good condition for light use. I know a guy that is selling a Northman "Great American 2200B". It's an 8'er and the pump goes under the hood. As my handle states I have a 1997 F250HD. The great thing that I can see about this plow is 1. it came off a truck like mine so I should have no? mounting issues and 2. it's 23 miles from my house! Does anyone have any comments (go ahead I can take it) for this specific model?
Again, I'm in the market for a good used plow that I could mount with limited headaches to do a few driveways and a couple of small business close to mine that will help offset my kids ice hockey cost

Thanks in advance gang!!!!


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think thats just a waste of money.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think thats just a waste of money.You should spend the xtra money on something thats gonna last.


----------

